# GardX conserver opinions.



## jasoncrow70 (Jan 2, 2017)

I got given 5 litres of GardX conserver for Christmas by a friend. I'm new to car detailing and have been reading these forums avidly for advice.

My question is does it have a place in a detailers toolbox ? Or is it just an expensive doorstop ?

I'm only going to be working on my own car at the moment. I'm sure this product can't give the same protection as a wax that would take a lot longer to apply. 

Is it something that you should/could use after every couple of washes to protect the wax coat more ?

Thanks
Jason



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I think unless you actually have the GardX paint protection already applied to your car, then it will just end up being a door stop lol. 
It's supposed to help prolong the protection by applying once a month :thumb:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Exactly what tonyhill said is correct.i have it on my car at present and will be using the conserver once a month if not more in this wet weather


----------



## jasoncrow70 (Jan 2, 2017)

Cheers guys. That makes sense. Guess I've got a. I've expensive doorstop ! Lol

I also got bought GardX shampoo for washing the car, I'm guessing it's not the same principle ie. works best on a GardX protected car so I'd be better off sticking with the autoglym stuff I've got ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Never used it but had a quick look and it looks like their rather crude version of something like Gyeon WetCoat.

cheers

Chris


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Gardx has a line of products that work in tandem just like many other car care manufacturers do with their product It never ceases to amaze me that people can comment on a product without actually having used it themselves


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

todds said:


> Gardx has a line of products that work in tandem just like many other car care manufacturers do with their product It never ceases to amaze me that people can comment on a product without actually having used it themselves


Welcome to the internet


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Sarcasm the lowest form of wit or in this case the highest form of intelligence


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

GardX, Diamondbrite, Autoglym lifeshine are products in their own right but my own opinion is that they are hyped up, not applied properly by dealers and cost £300-£600 (if you buy the items individually then they cost as little as £30).

They market the products as "car never needs to be polished again", and "offer guarantees" but in reality you have to top up protection using the conserver and use their approved products to maintain the guarantee.

You are better off getting the car professionally detailed and then you do maintenance washes yourself. Or you can detail the car yourself.

If you already have the conserver and not the gardx, as someone stated very expensive door stopper.


----------

